# bow wow cam lives



## mysteryscribe (Mar 19, 2006)

under my peanut butter jar cam. I wrote that I had gotten sidetracked on my bow wow cam.  I almost gave up on the idea yesterday when I could not get a full sized negative from it.  Best I could do was almost a 35mm neg.

Today I decided that Bow Wow cam needed a film back, so I made one for it.  When I am completely finished with it, sometime tomorrow, I will send a picture of it.

Oh b0w wow is a pin hole camera that will shoot a 2 1/4 by 2 1/4 negative I think maybe a little larger.  You will know why it is bow wow when I post the picture.  It will be a serious camera with a silly name.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 19, 2006)

Okay I couldn't wait any longer to take a shot of my newest monster.  Welcome to the world bow bow cam...

this is a serious pin hole camera.  It should shoot a 2 1/4 x 2 1/4 image on a bit of 120 film.  It has film carriers so you dont have to take it to the dark room to load and unload.  

Everybody needs to buy the digital photography person in their life one of these lol.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 27, 2006)

that's awesome. "the bow wow cam"...lol...


----------

